

Content is free. Formats are not - edw519
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13505_3-10369471-16.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
DanielStraight
I don't understand where the "free" comes in. I get that format (?) is
important, but none of the things mentioned are free. They're all things you
pay for being marketed in ways that you pay for. What does this have to do
with free content with non-free formats?

~~~
pedalpete
I think what the author is getting to is more the transportable nature of the
data itself, and that in the past we have repeatedly paid for format. 8-track,
lp, cd... or VHS, DVD, HD-DVD... At the same time, the content of these
formats (the actual movies or the music) is available for free, so what we are
really paying for is the format.

I think that is what is being said. I had higher expectations of the article,
but coming from cnet, I'm not surprised.

~~~
DanielStraight
How is the content available for free? That's what I don't get.

